# Trinnov Optimizer ST



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

Can anybody share his experience with Trinnov device (I am interested in stereo version)?
I am interested as it is different from all the others due to its approach to room reflections and harmonics

-- Michael


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

At over $4000, I doubt you're going to find many people using it in a home theater. But here is a site where a few folks claim they've seen it in action.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you, Wayne


----------

